# Which Forney Locos did LGB produce?



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm trying to find all the different versions of Forneys that were ever produced by LGB.


So far I have the following list sorted by LGB product number - if anyone has or knows of another version not on the list, would they please let me know.


2025D SR&LR Forney # 22 red-green-silver, no sound
20251 SR&LR Forney # 22 red-green-silver, no sound (was 2025D in 1992)
20251.1 Pennsylvania Forney # 29 green-black, no sound, p/o set LGB 70120/72120
20252 LG&B Forney # 23 yellow with sound, LGBoA Exclusive
20252 LG&B Forney # 25 yellow with sound,
21251 SR&LR Forney # 21, no sound, ATS Exclusive, Available in America only, also p/o LGB 72859
21252 DSP&P Forney # 13 black-blue with sound, Queen Mary Series
21252 DSP&P Forney # 2 black-blue with sound, Queen Mary Series
22252 not issued
23252 LG&B Forney Columbus, dark green with sound, Direct Decoder interface
24251 Wild West Forney # 1881 red-silver-black, no sound, DCC interface
24253 Christmas Express Forney, red-green, no sound, DCC interface
25251 D&RGW Forney # 251 black-silver, no sound, DCC interface
25253 D&RGW Forney # 252 black-silver, no sound, DCC interface (Re-issue with new loco number)
26251 Santa Fe Forney # 53 black-red, no sound, DCC interface, 2006 LGB Club model, special edition
26253 White Pass Forney # 11 black-silver, no sound, DCC interface, (Marklin)
27251 C&S Forney # 23 black, no sound, DCC interface
27253 SR&LR Forney # 10 black, no sound, DCC interface (Marklin)
28251 Coca-Cola Forney, red-silver, no sound, DCC interface

70350/72350 Disney Starter Set with Forney, loco not sold separately


Thanks,
Knut


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Knut,
Slight correction. 21252 DSP&P Forney # 2 black with sound, Queen Mary Series is the blue boiler version.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks Ted.
I corrected the color in my list to "black-blue" for that loco.


On the "21252 DSP&P Forney # 13 black-blue with sound, Queen Mary Series" shown here:
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=202


Does anyone know if number 13 was ever shipped as such by LGB?
I could't find a reference to that but the number seems to be applied very professionally.


----------

